# 
.
 .  .   . 
       ?   ?
  ,  "  _   ( USD  RUB   __ RUB  1 USD.   .)
    "         _ ____,   .,   

   ("",       ),               .  ?
  ,   ,    .
 ,  ,       ?

----------

> ("",       ),               .  ?


.

----------

> .


           ?    ?
 ,      , /.((
  ,    ,         ,   ,           ...
      ?
   ""      ,  ,       "".    .(

----------

> ?


        .

----------

> .


 .
       .
 , ),        .
  ,   , ?             ,         ,   .

----------

